# Days of the cycle



## Jenso (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi,

I am not quite sure where to post this but I am hoping someone might be able to help me. After our 2nd failed icsi in November/December my cycle has become a bit shorter (the first cycle was longer). It used to be 26-27 days but the last two months it has only been 25 days. I read somewhere that might mean that the egg quality is getting worse, does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Jenso

Sorry to hear your second cycle was unsuccessful. 

We cycled together in May 2013. I too had a 2nd BFN in Nov!

Like you my cycle has changed. From a 33-35day cycle to a 28-30 day.  My follow up appt did contain the words a decline in egg quality but the Dr didn't tell me there was a link! 

Will have to research and find out. Oh Gosh! Thanks for posting.

Good luck.

X


----------

